# Croatian (BCS): skitalica



## arwyn

How would you translate the word "skitalica"?

I would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Glitz

Maybe it would be 'loafer' in English


----------



## Duya

"Wanderer" would be probably better, but it's difficult to tell without the context.

There's another more common word, "skitnica", which may refer to a bum or a loafer, or just be an expression for someone who "cannot be tied to a single place", i.e. a wanderer. Wor "skitalica" is far less used, and I assume it's selected to emplahasize the latter meaning -- I can't imagine that it could be used ro refer to a common homeless bum on the street.


----------



## arwyn

Thanks. 

I was thinkin' of something like wanderer or vagabound - would in this sense "skitalica" or "skitnica" be more appropriate?


----------



## Duya

You might also consider "lutalica", which unambiguously means "wanderer" or "vagabond". Like I said, "skitnica" is sort of ambiguous (although it can work in context). I find the word "skitalica" somewhat unusual (like a breed of "skitnica" and "lutalica").

Offhand, I can recall few popular songs on the topic (don't take my word for the performers): Jasna Zlokić had "Ja sam _skitnica, _ne drži me mjesto"; Srebrna krila sung "Ja sam sanjar, _lutalica, lutalica_...", while Goran Karan had "Ja sam samo _vagabundo_, mene ljubit' to je ludo" (however, vagabundo is Dalmatian localism).


----------



## arwyn

Oh yes, I know these songs, really nice that you remembered them.  What do you mean by saying that skitnica is ambigous? Could you please explain that?


----------



## Duya

Like I said, it may also refer to a bum or a loafer (beskućnik, prosjak). That shouldn't be a problem if there's enough context to clarify.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Duya,

"Skitnica" is more slang, I think so. It is good for songs, as Jasna Zlokić sings.

"Lutalica" means, that you go around, without any certain direction. Like me, I can say I am "lutalica". I like to go around, to see as much as possible. For me is better "vagabund"!

"Prosjak" is there on one place, waiting for somebody to give him money. It is big difference between "Skitnica" and "Prosjak".

Pozdrav,
jana.bo99


----------

